# The beaches of Brasil!!



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*The Brazilian Beaches!!​*







Michael Strugale​




*Oiapoque to Chuy's, the Brazilian coastline stretches over 8000 km, full of cliffs, swamps, dunes, reefs, bays, reefs, cliffs and stunning beaches.


Espelho Beach, State of Bahia









bluevelvetbr




Country with the longest coastline of the tropical world, generously bathed by the sun and the Atlantic, with hundreds of islands dotting the vast blue sea, Brazil holds in its magnificent ocean shore, many of breathtaking scenery.

Some almost untouched, as the Cape Orange River mouth in Oiapoque in the portion of Amapa that enters the Northern Hemisphere, others almost infinite, as the gigantic and savage Cassino Beach, between the Patos Lagoon and Chuí in Rio Grande South, which is considered the largest beach in the world, with more than 250 km.


Taíba, State of Ceará









universo




The 2045 beaches in Brazil are able to satisfy all types of taste.

There are beaches with calm waters, conducive to diving, and beaches with good waves for surfing, secluded beaches and beaches chimes, exclusive beaches for nudists and busiest tourist resorts, beaches, urban beaches and restricted access, finally, beaches, beaches and more beaches.


Praia da Calheta/ Beach of Calheta - Trindade Island - State of Espírito Santo









Henrique Filgueiras/flick




With so many options, plus an auspicious climate without great extremes of variation, it is undeniable belief in our natural vocation for tourism of sun and sea, one of the most attractive that mobilizes the travel industry worldwide.


Arraial do Cabo - State of Rio de Janeiro









Gilnei Fonseca





Despite having some limitations in infrastructure, including one of the biggest bottlenecks, no doubt, is the air, beach tourism in Brazil, should continue to walk at an even pace, and be structured to meet the growing demand without harming the environment.


Espelho Beach, Porto Seguro - State of Bahia









silviopc




This delicate balance that the world will continue to contribute in our vast coastline, searching for the perfect beach, generate wealth without killing the goose that lays golden eggs.


Boipeba Island - State of Bahia









Michael Strugale




Enjoy Guys!! :cheers:​*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

CinderelaBaiana said:


> BRAZIUU


Join date: Jane 2011 + 2 post = TROLL
:lol:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Beachs of Bahia

*



*Praia do Sargi (Sargi Beach) 










João Ebone*



*Itacaré*









caiopalazzo



*Praia do Tororão (Tororão Beach) - in Prado*









Fotos de AdrianoBH



*Praia do Espelho (Espelho Beach) - In Trancoso*









Felipe Carneiro



*Praia da Penha - (Penha Beach)*









turismobahia



*Praia do Espelho - (Espelho Beach)*









bluevelvetbr


*Uma Praia na Baia de todos os Santos, próximo a Salinas - (A Beach in Todos os Santos Bay, near Salinas)*









Chico.Ferreira


*Ilha de Itaparica - (Itaparica Island)
*








turismobahia


*Ilha de Itaparica - (Itaparica Island)
*








turismobahia


*Taperapuan em Porto Seguro - (Taperabuan Beach in Porto Seguro)*









bluevelvetbr

*More 2 of Itacaré*









helder_bosi









helder_bosi


*Praia do Espelho - (Espelho Beach)*









Acauã Fonseca

*
Porcos Bay I, Fernando de Noronha - State of Pernambuco*


















​


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice pictures, BTW you should ask a moderator to correct the word 'beatchs', the plural of 'beach' is 'beaches'.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

JPBrazil said:


> Nice pictures, BTW you should ask a moderator to correct the word 'beatchs', the plural of 'beach' is 'beaches'.


WTF thanks so much. Just now that I've seen this mistake. Thanks


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fixed!

btw, stunning beaches!


----------



## MassiveArchitect (Jan 13, 2011)

The beaches look amazing, how about some pics of women on the beaches? haha


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

MassiveArchitect said:


> how about some pics of women on the beaches? haha


well then come to my "I Love Hawaii" photo thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037581&page=27

you won't be disappointed!


----------



## MassiveArchitect (Jan 13, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> well then come to my "I Love Hawaii" photo thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037581&page=27
> 
> you won't be disappointed!


i was not disappointed. haha

Hawaii looks great! :banana:


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Porcos Bay I, Fernando de Noronha - State of Pernambuco



















Lagoinha Beach III, Paraipaba - State of Ceará






































Jijoca de Jericoacoara I, State of Ceará




















Praia do Forte II, Bahia




















​*
By visit Brasil


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

red crosses :l


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

amazing... there are many beautiful beaches in Brazil... i thought that all beaches in Brazil are crowded w/ sexy peoples like Rio de Jeneiro, but these are stunning


----------

